

Ask PG: When will YC W13 Applications Open? - kapkapkap

..and what will the deadline be? 
IIRC, the application had already been open for a few weeks by this point in 2011.
http://ycombinator.com/apply.html
======
pg
In a day or two.

------
Robby2012
I'm also really interested in the info

